# what a fantastic site!



## andym1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all
bought a 51 plate TT this week and have been doodling on this excellent forum all week. But earlier today I had a real need for it...... I washed the car, waxed the car, vacuumed the car etc etc. Done all this while being watched by teenagers from the school I teach at. Then slammed the drivers door shut ..... and it wouldn't open again - they fell about laughing, the passenger side was ok, the boot and bonnet were ok, just the drivers door. But after a bit of head scratching and pretending things were ok to the kids I went indoors and searched the forum. Got a bit worried when I saw things about taking the door apart, changing this and changing that ....... but then I found a simple solution. push the door shut rather than pulling then try the handle..... tried it and it worked...... thanks. Andy


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

get some pics up of the new washed car ;-)

never heard about the door issue, but cool for getting it sorted


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------

